# Rapport d'Erreur de mon SAFARI qui se ferme tout seul



## BeatleBum (11 Mars 2008)

Salut, j'ai cherché un peu partout sur le forum après m'être inscrit et je n'ai pas encore réellement trouvé la réponse à la question suivante : 
*
mais pourquoi diable mon SAFARI se ferme t'il constament tout seul ?? Il quitte inopinément alors que je surfe...*

au début, j'ai cru que le problème venait de ma souris qui n'est pas une souris APPLE, puis en découvrant votre forum, j'ai constaté que visiblement je n'étais pas le seul à avoir ce problème (ce qui veut dire que j'ai du m'inscrire, utiliser la fonction " recherche " pour trouver des gens qui avaient le même soucis que moi etc) mais visiblement, aucune réponse n'est réellement apportée à cette question, ou alors j'ai pas vu 

Je suis nouveau dans l'univers Mac (j'en possède un depuis même pas une semaine), je l'adore, je suis fan, je voudrais lui faire l'amour mais ni ma copine, ni ma garantie Apple ne semblent être d'accord...Mais j'avoue que SAFARI qui plante, ça commence à m'énerver à peu près autant qu'un vendeur FNAC qui me prend de haut parce que je connais pas l'album import de Chris Flannighan de sa tournée Tokyoïte en 1979 lors de son passage au BUDOKAN...

oui oui, je sais, je pourrais rester sur MOZILLA ou CAMINO (ce dernier je viens de l'installer y'a 5 min) mais bon, voilà, une ferrari ça s'achète Rouge, le champagne ça se boit frais, The Beatles ça s'écoute religieusement et avec un MacBook on surfe via Safari...Un point c'est tout

Bref, voilà le rapport d'erreur que je vous copie/colle

Merci à celle ou celui qui pourra m'aider 

je poste le rapport dans le deuxième message, parce qu'ici ça me dit que c'est trop long

T'es sûr qu'il y avait ces smileys dans le rapport d'erreur ? 

Bon, e tout cas, ton problème concernant Safari, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" que ça va se passer !


----------



## BeatleBum (11 Mars 2008)

Process:         Safari [1262]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         3.0.4 (5523.15)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-55231500~5
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [71]

Date/Time:       2008-03-11 22:31:24.383 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C2015)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000915a28fc
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   ???                               0x00ff7fff 0 + 16744447
1 com.apple.WebCore 0x9160fa3b WebCore::JSNodeList::indexGetter(KJS::ExecState*, KJS::JSObject*, KJS::Identifier const&, KJS:ropertySlot const&) + 59
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93ae9bd6 KJS::BracketAccessorNode::evaluate(KJS::ExecState*) + 550
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93add191 KJS:otAccessorNode::evaluate(KJS::ExecState*) + 33
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93ae6887 KJS::AssignDotNode::evaluate(KJS::ExecState*) + 39
5   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93ae6735 KJS::ExprStatementNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 69
6   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93adbf27 KJS::SourceElementsNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 423
7   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93adb601 KJS::BlockNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 49
8   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93aeeb77 KJS::ForNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 295
9   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93adbf27 KJS::SourceElementsNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 423
10  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93adb601 KJS::BlockNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 49
11  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93ae757c KJS:eclaredFunctionImp::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 28
12 com.apple.JavaScriptCore 0x93ae6f8f KJS::FunctionImp::callAsFunction(KJS::ExecState*, KJS::JSObject*, KJS::List const&) + 559
13  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93af64b3 KJS::FunctionCallResolveNode::evaluate(KJS::ExecState*) + 915
14  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93ae6735 KJS::ExprStatementNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 69
15  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93adbe0b KJS::SourceElementsNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 139
16  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x93adb601 KJS::BlockNode::execute(KJS::ExecState*) + 49
17 com.apple.JavaScriptCore 0x93acf0bb KJS::Interpreter::evaluate(KJS::UString const&, int, KJS::UChar const*, int, KJS::JSValue*) + 1867
18 com.apple.WebCore 0x91597761 WebCore::KJSProxy::evaluate(WebCore::String const&, int, WebCore::String const&) + 193
19 com.apple.WebCore 0x9159766b WebCore::FrameLoader::executeScript(WebCore::String const&, int, WebCore::String const&) + 75
20  com.apple.WebCore                 0x9159744b WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::scriptExecution(WebCore:eprecatedString const&, WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::State, WebCore:eprecatedString, int) + 363
21  com.apple.WebCore                 0x9158c660 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::scriptHandler(WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::State) + 2128
22  com.apple.WebCore                 0x91588824 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer:arseSpecial(WebCore::SegmentedString&, WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::State) + 1908
23  com.apple.WebCore                 0x91582841 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer:arseTag(WebCore::SegmentedString&, WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::State) + 9809
24  com.apple.WebCore                 0x9157f9d0 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::write(WebCore::SegmentedString const&, bool) + 832
25  com.apple.WebCore                 0x91596ab3 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::notifyFinished(WebCore::CachedResource*) + 947
26  com.apple.WebCore                 0x9159642c WebCore::CachedScript::checkNotify() + 60
27 com.apple.WebCore 0x915961d8 WebCore::CachedScript::data(WTF:assRefPtr<WebCore::SharedBuffer>, bool) + 248
28  com.apple.WebCore                 0x91595f80 WebCore::Loader::didFinishLoading(WebCore::SubresourceLoader*) + 288
29  com.apple.WebCore                 0x91592b61 WebCore::SubresourceLoader::didFinishLoading() + 49
30  com.apple.WebCore                 0x91590d98 -[WebCoreResourceHandleAsDelegate connectionDidFinishLoading:] + 72
31  com.apple.Foundation              0x95ea28b7 -[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) sendDidFinishLoading] + 87
32  com.apple.Foundation              0x95ea2844 _NSURLConnectionDidFinishLoading + 68
33  com.apple.CFNetwork               0x95bd67f3 sendDidFinishLoadingCallback + 148
34  com.apple.CFNetwork               0x95bd3920 _CFURLConnectionSendCallbacks + 1994
35  com.apple.CFNetwork               0x95bd30d9 muxerSourcePerform + 283
36  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x9007562e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 3166
37  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x90075d18 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
38  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x96ad86a0 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
39  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x96ad84b9 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
40  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x96ad832d BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
41  com.apple.AppKit                  0x940b67d9 _DPSNextEvent + 657
42  com.apple.AppKit                  0x940b608e -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
43  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000997e 0x1000 + 35198
44  com.apple.AppKit                  0x940af0c5 -[NSApplication run] + 795
45  com.apple.AppKit                  0x9407c30a NSApplicationMain + 574
46  com.apple.Safari                  0x00002456 0x1000 + 5206

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e10bce __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3b8cd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.WebCore                 0x9150edef WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 239
3   com.apple.WebCore                 0x9150a3e5 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 181
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ac55 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ab12 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e099e6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e111dc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x900750de CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1806
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x90075d18 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x95bce6cc CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 396
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ac55 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ab12 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e099e6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e111dc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x900750de CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1806
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x90075d18 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x95ea0ac0 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 320
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e3d5ad -[NSThread main] + 45
6   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e3d154 __NSThread__main__ + 308
7   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ac55 _pthread_start + 321
8   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ab12 thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e59b3a select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ac55 _pthread_start + 321
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ab12 thread_start + 34

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e09a46 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3bdaf _pthread_cond_wait + 1244
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3d633 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e834fc -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 236
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e83310 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 144
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e83275 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.AppKit                  0x9411c7f0 -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 753
7   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e3d5ad -[NSThread main] + 45
8   com.apple.Foundation              0x95e3d154 __NSThread__main__ + 308
9   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ac55 _pthread_start + 321
10  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ab12 thread_start + 34

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e099e6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e111dc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x900750de CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1806
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x90075d18 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x95c1bdb9 _KeychainThread + 230
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ac55 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x93e3ab12 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x003d0065  ebx: 0x915a28fc  ecx: 0x00000000  edx: 0x160d6000
  edi: 0x162c4e10  esi: 0xbfffd9bc  ebp: 0xbfffd998  esp: 0xbfffd94c
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010213  eip: 0x00ff7fff   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x915a28fc

Binary Images:
 0x1000 - 0x12efff com.apple.Safari 3.0.4 (5523.15) <9e7a9a2711882523dcb8cc4058f32265> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
0x176000 - 0x184ff8 SyndicationUI ??? (???) <3183d965aa467aa3eee7dd60ab8660ee> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SyndicationUI.framework/Versions/A/SyndicationUI
0x56e000 - 0x65cfef com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.2 (2.0.2) /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x7e3000 - 0x7e8ff3 libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib ??? (???) <4af1ec823b2261241966d206bf281c26> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
0x161c9000 - 0x161c9ffe com.apple.JavaPluginCocoa 12.0.0 (12.0.0) <208cdff0f0c103edb26883ab84217fe1> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/MacOS/JavaPluginCocoa
0x164d0000 - 0x164d7ffd com.apple.JavaVM 12.0.2 (12.0.2) <d89b0125fd60b2faeca7d75fe5b35962> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/JavaVM
0x16694000 - 0x16c91ff3 +com.macromedia.Flash Player.plugin 9.0.115 (1.0.4f60) <9fa57b6dc7ff4cfe9a518442325e91cb> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin/Contents/MacOS/Flash Player
0x16dd2000 - 0x16df1fed com.apple.audio.CoreAudioKit 1.5 (1.5) <795c36d256c2cead9607068b1f78e141> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudioKit.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudioKit
0x18877000 - 0x18885feb libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <ec9a1c1949952acb83d09a0320ba2df1> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
0x1888a000 - 0x1889cfff libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <086a18ff56a7d80d4446b979a18a4f64> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2da53  dyld 96.2 (???) <5013f43c4d2c33c9619011f103ec3238> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90135fef com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.1 (476.10) <86e9bf8d3e1c88ddfa63f855f664a2c6> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x90136000 - 0x901c9fff com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <dfa9debcd7537849d228021d1d9c0f63> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x901ca000 - 0x901cffff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <3b64ef0de184d09c6f99a1a7e77e42be> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x90439000 - 0x90571ff7  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <bcb2de540c724caf6f5344feb793d813> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x90572000 - 0x90598fff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <362fab63e3640d6f7285167347e4e9b6> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x90599000 - 0x905d8fef libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <4b7d3b3b9a9c8335c2538371cb39b60b> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x905d9000 - 0x9060ffef  libtidy.A.dylib ??? (???) <3bee532a9d168f8a33d90b57e014c60c> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x9067d000 - 0x9072dfff edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12)


----------



## DDTL (13 Mars 2008)

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème : quand je me connecte au réseau Wi-fi de ma fac, Safari se ferme systématiquement au bout de 5 minutes...
ça me le fait depuis avant-hier, et c'est franchement exaspérant...


----------



## BeatleBum (13 Mars 2008)

Chouette ! je ne suis pas seul !! Enfin bon, nos problèmes sont un peu différents car j'imagine que le réseau de ta FAC est un cas particulier, non ? 

J'ai vidé les historiques, caches, favoris, redémarré, changer la police de Safari qui était en Times alors que le site apple dit qu'il faut éviter le Times R.O (???) pour ce navigateur, bref, rien n'y fait, mon très joli, très fluide et bien agréable SAFARI quitte inopinément :hein:


----------



## DDTL (13 Mars 2008)

Bah ça n'a pas l'air de planter quand je suis connecté à ma Live Box par Airport... Donc ça doit venir du réseau de la fac... Je ne peux pas t'aider plus, sorry


----------



## BeatleBum (15 Mars 2008)

Je suis pas certain, mais il semble que j'ai identifié le problème. Safari quitte inopinément quand je surf sur MYSPACE

Alors je n'y vais plus qu'avec Camino & Fozilla, et je surf pour tout le reste avec Safari et tout va bien pour l'instant


----------



## GUT62 (9 Avril 2008)

Moi aussi safari plante quand je suis dans safari et que je vais sur google map, l'application quitte inopinément! et ce depuis une semaine!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2008)

GUT62 a dit:


> Moi aussi safari plante quand je suis dans safari et que je vais sur google map, l'application quitte inopinément! et ce depuis une semaine!


ce qui est normal
ton safari n'est pas compatible
( voir l'autre fil)
passe par firefox
( et t'auras plus d'outils dispos)

faut lire l'aide des trucs qu'on utilise...


----------

